# Chris King BB



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone running a Chris King bottom bracket with a Red crank? Any problems with creaking? I'm going to replace mine this winter and I really like the easy of servicing with the CK with the grease adapter.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

I am running a CK BB with Shimano Ultegra crank. Not sure why there would be much difference between the Red and Ultegra crank axles. They both more or less interface the same way. I have yet to hear any creaking out of mine (did not realize this was a common problem). My frame is Ti though and I used a good slather of anti-seize compound during the install.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

Far as I know, your Red crankset mounts into a GXP BB the same way my Rival crankset does, so this should apply...

I run a Chris King BB with my Rival crankset and I love how easy it is to maintain the whole setup (with the grease injector tool).

I did run into one slight noise with the Chris King BB, which uses a slip-fit metal sleeve to adapt the stepped spindle to the non-drive-side BB bearing. The slip-fit sleeve made a slight clicking sound under load even though I greased the heck out of it when I installed it. So I used a small piece of plumber's teflon tape to make the slip-fit sleeve to fit more securely on the spindle. Voila, no more noise.

That Chris King BB is bar-none the best upgrade I've ever done for my bike! Worth every penny I spent on it.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

I have been running the King BB and a Red crankset on my TT bike for two seasons and have not experienced any creaks.


----------



## gregl1956 (Dec 24, 2005)

I run a Chris King BB with my 2010 Force crank set. No creaking so far. Works very well.


----------

